# Flush Valve Question



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok sometimes you got guys that rough the water in wrong for a wc. Now there are times you can get a longer nipple for the flush valve instead of moving the water. 

My question is what are your methods to remove the existing nipple?

I know they make a tool but how do you secure the valve in order to remove it without marring it all up. I've done it a couple times and that sob was so tight the tool sheared the indentions right off lol.

Just wanted to pick y'all's brains. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

You can use your internal wrench (I add a coupling so I don't egg it or use your strap wrench


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

THere are ears inside the nipple. I have used a chisel and a pipe wrench.....


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

As above but i shove my hammer through the valve and vise the hammer


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

take the guts out of the flushometer and stick a piece of steel pipe in there, that's how i do it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep bastide i due the same but use my hammer


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

He called you a "bastide" :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry on my phone


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What revenge and Bayside said, then use pipe wrench on the nipple you're demo'ing. It'll be scratched and ruined, but can then be replaced with a nipple the length that you need.

Sloan uses some sort of thread lock compound...you can't hardly pull an original nipple out without ruining it :no:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

:laughing:


express said:


> He called you a "bastide" :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I suppose that's better than being called a bass turd :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I suppose that's better than being called a bass turd :whistling2::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I totally missed the question. Chisel is what I use also but I also have a spud wrench


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes a heat gun helps too. I wouldn't use a torch though, as it will scorch the chrome.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

To remove that nipple from valve remove flush diaphragm put in a long sturdy pipe and use your torch on the nipple ONLY since it will be destroyed anyway and use pipe wrench. If there is room or a inside spud wrench I have had to do this more than once and it worked for me of course it would be a lot easier if it roughed in right the first time those guys always think that the finish guys can make anything work! ugh

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Get one of these.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Wth lol......


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JWBII said:


> Wth lol......


That is the third flush valve I seen with an extension like that, each was different lengths, and on both Sloan and Zurn.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That's the first time I've seen a nipple extension. I didn't know there was such a thing :no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's the first time I've seen a nipple extension. I didn't know there was such a thing :no:


I never knew they existed till I seen them on the pissers at the road oasis.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A spud and radiator nipple wrench is the way to go. You may have to cut the end off because it might belly out before it seats between the two internal ridges on the nipple. Put the spud wrench in a chain vice. Place the valve nipple end over the spud wrench, sliding it on until it snugs up to the ridges on the nipple. Remove the guts from the valve body and Spud wrench is the way to go. You may have to cut the end off because it might belly out before it seats between the two internal ridges on the nipple. Put the spud wrench in a chain vice. Place the valve nipple end over the spud wrench, sliding it on until it snugs up to the ridges on the nipple. Remove the guts from the valve body and put the end of a pipe wrench into it. Loosen the body from the nipple with gradual force. Reverse process with new nipple.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.perfectoproducts.net/index.php?page=sloan-tail-piece-tool


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I got this from my supply house, works great.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

I use the nipple wrench made for flush valves and take top and guts out mount my 18 pipe wrench on tripod and use 14 to remove nipple on flush valve


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> I use the nipple wrench made for flush valves and take top and guts out mount my 18 pipe wrench on tripod and use 14 to remove nipple on flush valve


Sorry forgot slip flush valve on 18 pipe wrench to hold and doesn't damage finish on valve


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I guess only the texans use the spud buddy. I use a pipe wrench with a rag or a hammer and push down usining the ground for back up


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

What are y'all pulling apart?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The spud on the side if the Sloan flush valve. If its roughd in wrong you unscrew it and install a new one. They are tight as hell too. The tool I posted is made for just that !! You should know this 

Sloan calls it a tail piece but they are wrong most plumbers call it a spud and majority rules!! I don't give a dam what Sloan says. The vacuum breaker tube mite be called a tail piece. Some Sloan rep was in the zone and corrected me for calling it a spud. I asked him how many have you installed rebuilt or repaired. That shut him up. Prob some guy that read there catalog and thinks he knows all about ther products!!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The spud on the side if the Sloan flush valve. If its roughd in wrong you unscrew it and install a new one. They are tight as hell too. The tool I posted is made for just that !! You should know this
> 
> Sloan calls it a tail piece but they are wrong most plumbers call it a spud and majority rules!! I don't give a dam what Sloan says. The vacuum breaker tube mite be called a tail piece. Some Sloan rep was in the zone and corrected me for calling it a spud. I asked him how many have you installed rebuilt or repaired. That shut him up. Prob some guy that read there catalog and thinks he knows all about ther products!!


Spud that's the brass piece that tightens down to the fixture (stool,Urnial ) we just call it a flush valve nipple


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Your correct. It's a spud but the supply nipple is called a spud around here. I didn't name it but learned it !!! And it's a common term for it Why else would a tool be manufactured for it be called spud buddy ?? It doesn't fit the fixture spud. It takes that nipple out You ask for a spud here they ask for valve or fixture. For valve and what lengths do they come in I'd say.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

In Russia they call it a Sputnik


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This the spud tool I have for the fixture spud !!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This the spud tool I have for the fixture spud !!


That's a new one for me


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> In Russia they call it a Sputnik


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> That's a new one for me


New tool ?? U use a spanner wrench ??


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I've used the spud tool before and had the "spud" be so tight that the tool sheard the intentions on the inside right off.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

JWBII said:


> I've used the spud tool before and had the "spud" be so tight that the tool sheard the intentions on the inside right off.


The tool didn't ... You did


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JWBII said:


> I've used the spud tool before and had the "spud" be so tight that the tool sheard the intentions on the inside right off.


The spud on the fixture or flash valve ??


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> New tool ?? U use a spanner wrench ??


Channel locks inside to hold and other outside to tighten down inside pair handle down


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> Channel locks inside to hold and other outside to tighten down inside pair handle down


Seen that done and done it myself but didn't like cutting the grips on my tools !!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Seen that done and done it myself but didn't like cutting the grips on my tools !!


Got two pair w/ no grips that sit in bottom of tool bag


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> The tool didn't ... You did


Well I couldn't do it without the tool lol.



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The spud on the fixture or flash valve ??


The flush valve.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow you wer removing the factory nipple ?? Or installing a new one ??


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Removing factory.....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. I def can see that happening. I used a pipe wrench to remove one and egged the piss out of it. Till I got the rite tool you can put a 1/2 nipple in it to keep it from egging.


----------



## score300 (Feb 1, 2013)

Same thing here. Then I use my spud wrench handle inside the nipple to remove it.


----------

